# Dayton and Springfield: LIN aligns with NBC



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

Two Dayton OH TV stations will swap network affiliations this summer.

http://dayton.bizjournals.com/dayton/stories/2004/03/01/daily25.html?jst=b_ln_hl

Sinclair's WKEF-22 will lose its NBC affiliation. LIN's WDTN-2-ABC will switch to NBC.

WDTN-TV was an NBC affiliate until 1983, but then became an ABC affiliate.

In Springfield, television stations WAND and WICS are expected to switch affiliations next year. Decatur's WAND, currently an ABC affiliate, will become an NBC station, probably late in 2005, and Springfield's WICS will move from NBC to ABC. http://www.herald-review.com/current/Local_News/localnews1.php

LIN and NBC currently co-own major Dallas station: KXAN(NBC), with LIN owning 20%.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Two things....

Dayton/Springfield is the name of the Dayton, Ohio market. I was all confused with the WAND and WISC thing until I realized that it was the Chanpaign/Springfield/Decatur TV market we were talking about.

The other thing is NBC is going to VHF, but they are actually going to LOSE coverage area. Channel 22 Dayton comes in cristal clear here in the northern reaches of Hamilton County. Channel two is snowy at best. There is also all sorts of RF noise interferance in the picture and when "skip" gets going in the summer, I get incursion from channel 2 Terra Haute and sometimes even Detroit! I remember rejoicing when NBC went from 2 to 22 in the 80's. (Just after the break-up of the old AVCO group WLWD Dayton, WLW-TV Cincinnati, etc. 7 WLW x stations in all....all that any one company was allowed to own back then)

See ya
Tony


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Sinclair is a horriable company. They do the minimum. These moves are because Sinclair cannot, or better said will not, improve their last in the market news operations. They are moving to a "central cast" news where an anchor in Baltimore reads local material from a wire in each market.

But there is method to Sinclair's madness. One, of course, is that they are cheep. But the main deal is that in Dayton, and in my market, and several other markets, they have acquired illegal duopolies (even under the new rules) of Fox and ABC. They then file with the FCC to keep them by poor mouthing their signal and pointing out (correctly) that their combined ratings on ABC and Fox is less than either the local CBS or NBC station. 

Which is really just asking the FCC to reward it for being cheep and unresponsive to the community. If the FCC did its job, it would VOID Sinclair's liscenses where it acquired a duopoly in violation of the law and re auction them.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I think Sinclair owns KDNL ABC 30 in St. Louis which is a pathetic ABC station at best. They folded their news operation efforts a few years back and the station is last place in the St. Louis market with KSDK, KMOV, and KPLR (WB 11) leading the ratings.


----------

